# HH and Necromunda Weekender



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just a few pics to whet your appetite. Not in a position to link to more at the moment. Personal favourites are Alpharius and the old school landspeeder.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some Necromunda stuff. I'm excited with where they're going with this.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Weapons packs and bounty hunters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Necromunda news
> Going to type this up as bullet points, as I’m going to be writing this down from memory, so things might jump randomly between subjects
> 
> WHICH GANG IS NEXT AND WHEN?
> ...


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reporting. Looking interesting.


----------

